# Proection Company- Seeking Footage and Friends



## mavertise (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi ControlBooth Members! I'm Travis, and I own an ever growing and advancing company that sets up projection screens at Live venues for camera and visual displays. I'm seeking footage and like minded people to converse with. If anyone has a lead on good footage hit me up.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 24, 2009)

Welcome Travis! Great to have you here. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

